# Messi: tutti gli 86 gol dell'anno solare 2012 Video



## admin (10 Dicembre 2012)

Il *Video* di tutti gli *86 gol *segnati da *Messi nell'anno solare 2012* con il *Barcellona* che gli hanno permesso di battere il *record di Muller*

Video da *Youtube

*


----------



## BB7 (10 Dicembre 2012)

Io noterei anche CHE gol sono.... non i soliti tap-in


----------



## Snake (10 Dicembre 2012)

BB7 ha scritto:


> Io noterei anche CHE gol sono.... non i soliti tap-in



Chiaro, questo per rispondere a quelli che sminuiscono il record perchè Muller l'ha stabilito in meno partite, ma Muller almeno una trentina di gol che si vedono nel video non li avrebbe segnati mai nella vita.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (10 Dicembre 2012)

Snake ha scritto:


> Chiaro, questo per rispondere a quelli che sminuiscono il record perchè Muller l'ha stabilito in meno partite, ma Muller almeno una trentina di gol che si vedono nel video non li avrebbe segnati mai nella vita.



vabbè adesso non critichiamo Muller...ha fatto anche 68 gol in 62 partite con la Nazionale

cmq non solo segna, ma li fa anche belli...negli anni 2000 per me è ancora dietro a Zidane e Ronaldo


----------



## Snake (10 Dicembre 2012)

Nessuna critica, è un dato di fatto, Muller era un finalizzatore puro, uomo da area di rigore, Messi buona parte dei suoi gol se li inventa. Come confrontare Inzaghi e Sheva.


----------



## Tifo'o (10 Dicembre 2012)

Mah...tutti gol dentro l'area di rigore. Da notare piu che i suoi gol, la costruzione di gioco dei suoi compagni e le palle che danno a lui.
Contro di noi è stato ridicolizzato da sua maesta nesta 37 anni con una gamba, tanto da fare 3 gol e tutti su rigori. Forte forte ma se i difensori sono scarsi...


----------



## Fabriman94 (10 Dicembre 2012)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Mah...tutti gol dentro l'area di rigore. Da notare piu che i suoi gol, la costruzione di gioco dei suoi compagni e le palle che danno a lui.
> Contro di noi è stato ridicolizzato da sua maesta nesta 37 anni con una gamba, tanto da fare 3 gol e tutti su rigori. Forte forte ma se i difensori sono scarsi...


Ma è anche da considerare che Nesta l'anno scorso, quest'anno non so, era ancora tra i top 3 dei migliori difensori al mondo.


----------



## BB7 (10 Dicembre 2012)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Mah...tutti gol dentro l'area di rigore. Da notare piu che i suoi gol, la costruzione di gioco dei suoi compagni e le palle che danno a lui.
> Contro di noi è stato ridicolizzato da sua maesta nesta 37 anni con una gamba, tanto da fare 3 gol e tutti su rigori. Forte forte ma se i difensori sono scarsi...



Ha fatto 3 gol. Pure da rigore valgono sempre 1. Di cosa stiamo parlando? Vogliamo ricordare l'assist per Pedro?


----------



## Tifo'o (10 Dicembre 2012)

Certo 2 regalati dall'arbitro 1 da mexes....contro l'Inter scomparve dai radar


----------



## BB7 (10 Dicembre 2012)

Sono d'accordo che sono regalati ma bisogna sempre segnarli... Ricordiamoci anche dell'assist per Iniesta. Poi è ovvio che non può segnare 2 gol ogni partita è umano anche lui quindi se mi citi una partita su un milione dove non ha brillato mi sembra normale anche Maradona non era sempre maradona anzi rispetto a messi maradona faceva il fenomeno una volta ogni tanto


----------



## Snake (10 Dicembre 2012)

caso strano con sti scarsoni di difensori 80 gol li ha segnati solo lui, oh Ibra, Eto'o, Cristina, Hanry, Villa niente, si vede che loro magicamente giocavano contro Baresi e Beckembauer.


----------



## Kurt91 (11 Dicembre 2012)

Tifò dai, sembra che stai rosicando. Messi è il giocatore più forte al mondo ed ha solo 25 anni. Questo ha tutte le carte in regola per diventare il più forte di sempre.


----------



## Tifo'o (11 Dicembre 2012)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Tifò dai, sembra che stai rosicando. Messi è il giocatore più forte al mondo ed ha solo 25 anni. Questo ha tutte le carte in regola per diventare il più forte di sempre.



Rosico?

Ma che devo risocare su di lui. L'unica cosa che rosico è i soldi che guadagna, beato lui che che non lavora. Cosa frega a me del resto


----------



## Kurt91 (11 Dicembre 2012)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Rosico?
> 
> Ma che devo risocare su di lui. L'unica cosa che rosico è i soldi che guadagna, beato lui che che non lavora. Cosa frega a me del resto



Senza offesa eh  ma da come scrivi sembra che tu ti voglia aggrappare a qualsiasi cosa pur di non ammettere il fenomeno che è. Rigori, sistema Barcellona ecc. Come ha detto giustamente snake, anche altri campioni hanno giocato in Spagna ma solo lui è riuscito a fare tutti questi gol. un motivo credo che ci sia.


----------



## Tifo'o (11 Dicembre 2012)

E' un dato di fatto del sistema Barcellona. Lo dimostrano anche i gol tutte costruzioni di gioco ben fatte, azioni di gioco in cui partecipano tutti. E' forte è forte mica dico scarso, ma vorrrei vederlo fuori da quel contesto per capire se è lui che fa la squadra o la squadra che fa lui. Poi io non ho parlato di rigori. Ma poi è un fenomeno che sia chiaro, mica ho detto il contrario. Ma non è il piu forte della storia. Si sottovaluta troppo il farca come squadra.


----------



## Kurt91 (11 Dicembre 2012)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> E' un dato di fatto del sistema Barcellona. Lo dimostrano anche i gol tutte costruzioni di gioco ben fatte, azioni di gioco in cui partecipano tutti. E' forte è forte mica dico scarso, ma vorrrei vederlo fuori da quel contesto per capire se è lui che fa la squadra o la squadra che fa lui. Poi io non ho parlato di rigori. Ma poi è un fenomeno che sia chiaro, mica ho detto il contrario. Ma non è il piu forte della storia. Si sottovaluta troppo il farca come squadra.



Che non sia il più forte della storia è ovvio, ma ha 25 anni e ha tutte le carte in regola per diventarlo se continuerà cosi. Nessuno sottovaluta il sistema Barça, ma è un dato di fatto che altri campioni come Ibra, Henry e Villa che hanno giocato o giocano in questo sistema, oppure come Ronaldinho che ha giocato in un Barça meno forte ma non per questo scarso, non sono riusciti a fare tanti gol quanto Messi.

Ed anche la costruzione di gioco è si merito del sistema, ma Messi ha un genio smisurato che personalmente, non avendo vissuto i tempi di Maradona, in 13 anni che seguo con interesse il calcio non ho mai visto a nessuno. E' il più forte al mondo e sono sicuro che continuando così possa diventare il più forte di tutti i tempi. 

Oh ragazzi ok che è sempre stato di parte nei suoi confronti e nei confronti degli argentini, ma lo stesso Maradona, che da tutti è definito come il giocatore più forte nella storia di questo sport, ha definito Messi come suo unico erede, in grado anche di poterlo superare. Forse un motivo credo che ci sia se lo dice.


----------



## sheva90 (11 Dicembre 2012)

Il più forte di tutti, sono dati oggettivi.


----------



## rossovero (11 Dicembre 2012)

Il sistema di gioco conta, ok, ma se ti fanno un bel lancio e sbagli lo stop o se davanti al portiere gli tiri in bocca, il gol poi non lo fai. E anche lui fa parte del sistema di gioco: vorrei contare anche gli assist che fa o i gol che fa fare con le sua giocate


----------



## prebozzio (11 Dicembre 2012)

Sembrerà un paradosso, ma secondo me Messi è sottovalutato da molti appassionati di calcio.


----------



## Tifo'o (12 Dicembre 2012)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Che non sia il più forte della storia è ovvio, ma ha 25 anni e ha tutte le carte in regola per diventarlo se continuerà cosi. Nessuno sottovaluta il sistema Barça, ma è un dato di fatto che altri campioni come Ibra, Henry e Villa che hanno giocato o giocano in questo sistema, oppure come Ronaldinho che ha giocato in un Barça meno forte ma non per questo scarso, non sono riusciti a fare tanti gol quanto Messi.
> 
> Ed anche la costruzione di gioco è si merito del sistema, ma Messi ha un genio smisurato che personalmente, non avendo vissuto i tempi di Maradona, in 13 anni che seguo con interesse il calcio non ho mai visto a nessuno. E' il più forte al mondo e sono sicuro che continuando così possa diventare il più forte di tutti i tempi.
> 
> Oh ragazzi ok che è sempre stato di parte nei suoi confronti e nei confronti degli argentini, ma lo stesso Maradona, che da tutti è definito come il giocatore più forte nella storia di questo sport, ha definito Messi come suo unico erede, in grado anche di poterlo superare. Forse un motivo credo che ci sia se lo dice.



D'accordo, ma io rimango dell'idea che si sottovalutta il barcellona come squadra. Guarda prendiamo la nazionale spagnola. puyol, piquet, fabregas, xavi, iniesta, buschetta, Alba. C'è messi? NO eppure come si spiega il fatto che, è la nazionale che ha fatto il triplete e che non perde da gare ufficiale da non so quanto? No perche tutti giocano titolari nella nazionale spagnola e nel club a parte fabregas forse.. stiamo parlando di 6/7 giocatori...praticamente la squadra..


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (12 Dicembre 2012)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Mah...tutti gol dentro l'area di rigore. Da notare piu che i suoi gol, la costruzione di gioco dei suoi compagni e le palle che danno a lui.
> Contro di noi è stato ridicolizzato da sua maesta nesta 37 anni con una gamba, tanto da fare 3 gol e tutti su rigori. Forte forte ma se i difensori sono scarsi...


Nesta è nella top five di tutti i tempi, è comprensibile.


----------



## Z A Z A' (12 Dicembre 2012)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Sembrerà un paradosso, ma secondo me Messi è sottovalutato da molti appassionati di calcio.



Quoto,sopratutto perchè c'è sempre la tendenza a considerare il "vecchio" come il migliore,in praticamente tutti i campi.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (12 Dicembre 2012)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Quoto,sopratutto perchè *c'è sempre la tendenza a considerare il "vecchio" come il migliore,in praticamente tutti i campi*.


"Solo la retorica è rimasta la stessa"[cit.]


----------



## Z A Z A' (12 Dicembre 2012)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> "Solo la retorica è rimasta la stessa"[cit.]



Non mi piace Caparezza


----------



## Lollo interista (12 Dicembre 2012)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Che non sia il più forte della storia è ovvio, ma ha 25 anni e ha tutte le carte in regola per diventarlo se continuerà cosi. Nessuno sottovaluta il sistema Barça, ma è un dato di fatto che altri campioni come Ibra, Henry e Villa che hanno giocato o giocano in questo sistema, oppure come Ronaldinho che ha giocato in un Barça meno forte ma non per questo scarso, non sono riusciti a fare tanti gol quanto Messi.
> 
> Ed anche la costruzione di gioco è si merito del sistema, ma Messi *ha un genio smisurato* che personalmente, non avendo vissuto i tempi di Maradona, in 13 anni che seguo con interesse il calcio non ho mai visto a nessuno. E' il più forte al mondo e sono sicuro che continuando così possa diventare il più forte di tutti i tempi.
> 
> Oh ragazzi ok che è sempre stato di parte nei suoi confronti e nei confronti degli argentini, ma lo stesso Maradona, che da tutti è definito come il giocatore più forte nella storia di questo sport, ha definito Messi come suo unico erede, in grado anche di poterlo superare. Forse un motivo credo che ci sia se lo dice.




Aspetta,Messi è inumano da un punto di vista statistico

Ma se per genio intendi visione di gioco io onestamente vedo sopra a lui gente come Totti o Zidane


----------



## Tifo'o (12 Dicembre 2012)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Quoto,sopratutto perchè c'è sempre la tendenza a considerare il "vecchio" come il migliore,in praticamente tutti i campi.



Ma io non considero il vecchio come migliore. Dico solo che se la nazionale spagnola con 6-7 giocatori del farca, ha vinto tutti e non perde ai senza messi ci sarà un motivo.

Poi ognuno pensa come vuole. Ma rimango dell'idea che il piu grande merito va ai suoi compagni che non vengono mai considerati. Specialmente Iniesta


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (12 Dicembre 2012)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Non mi piace Caparezza


Dead man walking


----------



## Fabry_cekko (12 Dicembre 2012)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> Aspetta,Messi è inumano da un punto di vista statistico
> 
> Ma se per genio intendi visione di gioco io onestamente vedo sopra a lui gente come Totti o Zidane



in quello sicuro


----------



## Brain84 (12 Dicembre 2012)

Messi è il più forte ma è anche quello che gioca nella squadra più forte.
Gli Iniesta e gli Xavi non esistono sulla faccia della terra, sono degli alieni e Messi senza loro (vedi nazionale) è ben poca cosa.
Non voglio sminuirlo, per me è fra i 5 più forti giocatori di ogni tempo, però vive in un contesto che gli permette di segnare molto grazie a moltissimi fattori.
Rimane comunque alieno


----------



## Roten1896 (12 Dicembre 2012)

ora sono 88


----------



## Z A Z A' (13 Dicembre 2012)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ma io non considero il vecchio come migliore. Dico solo che se la nazionale spagnola con 6-7 giocatori del farca, ha vinto tutti e non perde ai senza messi ci sarà un motivo.
> 
> Poi ognuno pensa come vuole. Ma rimango dell'idea che il piu grande merito va ai suoi compagni che non vengono mai considerati. Specialmente Iniesta


Non mi riferivo a te Tifo,parlavo in generale.
Per quanto riguarda la seconda parte anche i vari Sheva,MVB,Ronaldo,etc hanno giocato con i migliori compagni che un calciatore possa desiderare,e non hanno mai fatto 80 gol in un anno.


----------

